# Moving and Working in NZ



## Crashdummy Racer (Jan 8, 2012)

A blessed 2012 to everyone!

I have been living under the impression that working for the Oil and Gas industry is to be my professional goal in life, being a Filipino growing up here in Qatar.  So after graduating from an engineering degree in college, I started out as a technician in KSA (boy, i loved it). But I have to return here in Qatar to be with my folks and started working here since last year.

I have been thinking of working to Canada or Australia as part of an Immigration Service that my folks are involved with. And right now, I was given the option of being able to migrate to NZ as well. To be completely honest, NZ excites me the most compared to Canada and Australia (this probably due to my lack of information regarding the country which I think is both a good thing and a bad thing). 

How is the Oil and Gas industry in NZ? How is the Filipino Community there (I've heard they are pretty strong and well-bonded)? And how is living and working there like for a young engineer? Will it be worth the investment?

Cheers! 


_~ "If there is only ONE strand of faith amongst all the corruptions within us, GOD will still take hold of that ONE strand" - O. Chambers_


----------

